# Concurrent Use of CC and Classic



## gnurotic (Oct 17, 2018)

I was reading an old discussion where Victoria stated that there were some workaround for using CC and Classic together, but that they were "messy".

What I want to be able to do is use LR CC to put my photos in the cloud (I have 1TB) so that I would be able to access them on my iPad Pro when I travel.  When I am home I want to be able to make edits on my photos using LR Classic, Photoshop, and various plugins for both.

If I migrate my LR catalog to LR CC will it automatically remove the image files from my local hard drive?  If so, is there some way to keep them?  I would anticipate that after making any changes in LR Classic or Photoshop that I could then import them to LR CC, which would then upload them to the cloud.  Is this how it might work, or am I missing something?  I want to be fairly certain I'm not going to screw anything up before using the migration assistant.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 17, 2018)

If you migrate a Classic catalog into LRCC you are not supposed to carry on syncing that catalog, i.e. catalog migration is the tool designed to facilitate a complete switch from Classic to LRCC. If you do carry on syncing it, there are likely to be some unpredictable consequences....so I wouldn't recommend it.

The "workaround" for using both Classic and LRCC and getting original files into the cloud would be to firstly sync all your image files from Classic (which will put smart previews into the cloud), then when they have all uploaded you them import all the same images into LRCC. When doing that, the system recognises that the files have already been synced as smart previews, so it allows the import and simply uploads the full originals to replace the smart previews. Classic is made aware that the smart previews have been replaced with originals, but there should be no untoward consequences.  

A question for you: do you actually need originals in the cloud? Most of the time the smart previews that you upload if you sync from Classic would be "good enough" on your iPad Pro.


----------



## gnurotic (Oct 18, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> If you migrate a Classic catalog into LRCC you are not supposed to carry on syncing that catalog, i.e. catalog migration is the tool designed to facilitate a complete switch from Classic to LRCC. If you do carry on syncing it, there are likely to be some unpredictable consequences....so I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> The "workaround" for using both Classic and LRCC and getting original files into the cloud would be to firstly sync all your image files from Classic (which will put smart previews into the cloud), then when they have all uploaded you them import all the same images into LRCC. When doing that, the system recognises that the files have already been synced as smart previews, so it allows the import and simply uploads the full originals to replace the smart previews. Classic is made aware that the smart previews have been replaced with originals, but there should be no untoward consequences.
> 
> A question for you: do you actually need originals in the cloud? Most of the time the smart previews that you upload if you sync from Classic would be "good enough" on your iPad Pro.



Thanks for that info.  How large are the smart preview files?  My concern is that I shoot and save raw files, and I may want to work with them on my iPad with software like Snapseed which has some raw processing options.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2018)

They're 2560 px on the long edge, fine for viewing and some edits, but probably not good enough if you want to take the file outside the LRCC apps.


----------

